# this is bad 6 month update



## this is bad (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello to everyone,

I'm at 6 month post dday. Just wanted to give you guys an update. First thanks to everyones advice too many to list. I feel the advice here was better than the MC. 

Refresher.....
One week after dday, I spoke to OM(which NC started at this point from both sides), then exposed. WW still in a fog, about one month later I got my NC letter. NC till this day as far as I know. While waiting for NC letter and not sure if WW would continue EA, I began D petition. During that time I had a three IC sessions. Together we had a couple MC sessions. WW came out of the fog and I stopped the D paper work. WW was remorseful and assuring me that she has ended EA. We started to work on R.

I continue to monitor and verify the best I can with keylogger and sms text capture. I don't check them a much. WW lets me know where she is at all times. I have access to email and fb. But WW continues to check astroscopes. Doesn't read the bible but checks those scopes 24/7. No matter what I say, it doesn't stop. Doesn't read up on OM scope any more. Based on the keylogger screen captures. But at least WW has had NC.

We text a lot more during the day. After work we spend time together, talk, watch tv, I surprise her with dinner dates about once a week, totally spontaneous. We go to they gym 4 times a week. We both do homework with the kids, one subject each. On weekend we find something to do. If I'm working on the cars or house, we go out at night. Sometime it'll be a date or with the kids.

During new years we were alone for a little while and talking. I remember saying, hope no surprises for 2012. She apologized and repeated "I'm sorry" over and over.

I still have mind movies and triggers, they are far and few. She would see me act different or strange for a little while and ask what going on. I tell her and she gives me a tight hug.

It took some time for me to forgive. After speaking to a very close friend from chruch who also a MC. He said if your going to forgive, you have to forgive from the heart. You cannot just say it. It took some time but that's what I did from the heart. After lots of praying, finally forgave them and I feel at piece. I had a lot of anger built up. I know that I have done all I can. Should I discover an A in the future, it's over. No questions.

I'm sometimes amazed at how many people post under this topic. I'll continue to visit from time to time. 

Once again, thanks to everyone.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

always good to hear from our alumni

glad to hear you're doing well


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

this is bad said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I'm at 6 month post dday. Just wanted to give you guys an update. First thanks to everyones advice too many to list. I feel the advice here was better than the MC.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that OP.Good lucks.


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Hopefully you will be one of the successful R stories here Stay strong!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi bad keep up the good works and congrats after almost 2 yrs post R the mind movies seem to have faded for me, I m sure they will always be their to some extent but they are not as vivid and i find myself not getting upset or pissed off keep up the good work


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You made this big guy cry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

I hate to rain on this parade-----BUT------no where in this post did I read what wife is doing---I read what the betrayed spouse was doing---but I don't read that wife is doing much more than the necessaries, and/or going thru the motions----I do not see any HEAVY LIFTING, HEAVY REMORSE, MAJOR CONTRITENESS----just my humble opinion.


----------

